# Fall Primitive Gathering (FPG) Food, Groceries, Etc...



## BBQBOSS

As with tradition, we'll have a "community" lunch gathering, Saturday, Oct. 9th. We will strive for a noon start. Everyone is encouraged to participate, but not demanded.

We will need everything from tables, utensils, cups, paper goods, meats, veggies, desserts......., you get the idea.

Also, all other meals (Friday night-Sunday morning) are up to you. Saturday lunch will be the only official "community" feast. I'm sure we won't go hungry.

Ok, so who's bringing what?

Just post in this thread and I'll start a list.
*
MEATS*


BluesBrother- Maybe Butts\Pork Loin
Ruttnbuck- Dutch Oven Cubed Steak 'n' Gravy 
Snowhunter- Dutch Oven Chicken 'n' Dumplins or Dutch Oven Roasted/Stewed Chickens
Crackerdave- Fried fish 
Hooked On Quack- Sammiches
rhbama3- Hot Wings
Bill Mc- Dutch Oven Pot Roast w/ Taters & Carrots
Yarag- Stuffed Pork Shoulder
Bigox911- Fajitas
Justus4all- Bucket o' KFC Fried Chicken
Rhbama- Small  piglet to be smoked by blues brother
Hankus- Backstrap
Keebs- "Hanky-Panky"   
Blocky- Bucket o' KFC Fried Chicken
Baldfish- Dutch Oven Roasted Whole Chicken
TNGIRL- Marinated Shrimp Dish
Muddyfoots- Some kind of Meat (possum)

*
VEGETABLES/SALADS*

Jeff C.- Crellins Famous Beans and Large bowl of Chinese Salad
Ruttnbuck- Collards
F14Gunner- Dutch Oven Flat Green Beans
Jmfauver- Baked Beans & Cole Slaw
Rhbama3- Lima Beans
Redneck Maguyver- Tater Salad
BigOx- Pot o' Rutabagas
Eagle Eye 444- Mac & Cheese, Tater Salad, and Baked Beans
Outfishhim- Pasta Salad & Strawberry Pretzel Salad
Muddyfoots- Black Eyed Peas (and possum)




*
CASSEROLES/STEWS/JAMBALAYAS*

Strych9 - Dutch Oven Jambalaya
Deerhauler- Beef & Bean Casserole
Bbqboss- Big Pot 'o Chili w/ fixins (Cheddar Cheese, Jalepenos, Onions, Sour Cream, Crackers, Hot Sauce, etc...)
DeltaHalo- Kodiak Casserole in the Dutch Oven



*
BREADS*

Snowhunter- Loaves of Bread or Rolls
Crackerdave- Hushpuppies
Ruttnbuck- Dutch Oven Cornbread
TNGIRL- Bread
BBQBOSS- Jalepeno Cheese Cornbread made on the grill
Jeff C- Homemade loaves of bread



*
DESSERTS*

BluesBrother- Maybe Pineapple Upside Down Cake
Jeff C.- Red Velvet Cake
Snowhunter- Double Dark Chocolate Brownies
F14Gunner- Mississippi Mud Cake
Bbqboss- Duth Oven Peach Cobbler
Crackerdave- Homemade Ice Cream
DeltaHalo- Pecan Pie
TNGIRL- Coconut Cake


*
DRINKS*

Jeff C.- (5) Gallons Sweet Tea 
Hooked On Quack- Case of Water
Strych9- Assortment of cokes
BBQBOSS- 2 Gallons Sweet Tea
Eagle Eye 444- 2 Gallons Sweet Tea


*
OTHER*

Jmfauver- Plates, Napkins, Utensils
Bluesbrother-  (2) Tables
Ruttnbuck- (3) Tables
Crackerdave- Tables
rhbama3- Folding tables, chairs, solo cups
Jeff Raines- Ice
Eagle Eye 444- 260 Solo Cups, 4 Rolls Paper Towels, 120Forks/Spoons/Knives, 50 Foam Plates
Deerhauler- 2 tables


----------



## Strych9

I'm going for D.O. jambalaya...again.  I promise to lay off the Debil juice this time so I can actually cook it


----------



## jmfauver

Matty,

I will get plates,napkins and utensils....You also got a pm


----------



## blues brother

I will have a couple of tables.
Since I can't leave the house till sat am I am gonna have a hard time smoking something for lunch...Let me work on some ideas.
I am wanting to try one of those upside down cakey thingies that browtine and The Almighty BBQBOSS have made. Might have to pre-smoke a pork loin and a butt or three.


----------



## Jeff C.

Boss, here is what Teri and I will provide for the lunch:

Crellin's Famous Beans---12" Pot

Chinese salad....large bowl

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Put me down for some Cube Steak and Gravy in the Dutch Oven. Let me think on it a little, and I'll see what else I can come up with

I have three tables That I'm bringing as well


----------



## Catfish369

Put wife and I down for.....

- Tomato & Mozzarella Salad
- Shrimp & Pasta Salad
- Either a smoked turkey or a couple smoked Boston Butts for pulled/chopped pork... Not sure yet


----------



## SnowHunter

Double dark chocolate brownies for sure

I can make big loafs of bread, or do single serving roll style, which would be best? 

I can do d/o chicken n dumplins or a couple roasted/stewed chickens in the d/o as well


----------



## crackerdave

I'll bring some tables and fry up a mess o' brim or crappie or bass [whichever cooperates] nuggets with some Datil Pepper Sauce for a condy-mint.
 Also, some okra-impregnated hushpuppies,'specially for Captain Quirk.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Volunteers for soft drinks, water, tea????


----------



## Jeff C.

I'll do 5 gal. SWEET tea Boss!!!


----------



## Jeff C.

crackerdave said:


> I'll bring some tables and fry up a mess o' brim or crappie or bass [whichever cooperates] nuggets with some Datil Pepper Sauce for a condy-mint.
> Also, some okra-impregnated hushpuppies,'specially for Captain Quirk.



Dave, I've got some Crappie feelays I'll throw in with yourn to add to the mess.....you fry


----------



## Catfish369

A couple gallons of tea here also, and a case of bottled spring water.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

BBQBOSS said:


> As with tradition, we'll have a "community" lunch gathering, Saturday, Oct. 9th. We will strive for a noon start. Everyone is encouraged to participate, but not demanded.
> 
> We will need everything from tables, utensils, cups, paper goods, meats, veggies, desserts......., you get the idea.
> 
> Also, all other meals (Friday night-Sunday morning) are up to you. Saturday lunch will be the only official "community" feast. I'm sure we won't go hungry.
> 
> Ok, so who's bringing what?
> 
> Just post in this thread and I'll start a list.


This is everybody's time to shine with your outdoor cooking skills!!.....Post it up, and let us all sample your cooking skills!!

It doesn't have to be cooked there!!........If you have a specialty.......Bring it!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Jeff C. said:


> Dave, I've got some Crappie feelays I'll throw in with yourn to add to the mess.....you fry


Along with the Kitchen sink I will have a fryer to cook those Feelays!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Case of water and Dawn will make a sandwich ring.


----------



## Strych9

Hooked On Quack said:


> Case of water and Dawn will make a sandwich ring.



what happin to the ribeyes


----------



## OutFishHim

Strych9 said:


> what happin to the ribeyes



That's Friday night....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Strych9 said:


> what happin to the ribeyes





OutFishHim said:


> That's Friday night....



Anybody that wants to kick in and if BBQBOSS agrees just let me know~~


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Who got the caprisuns?


----------



## BBQBOSS

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I'll be happy to bring 10 cases of assorted flavor  caprisuns?




Awesome dude!  Way to step it up for the kids....and....errrrrr..... yourself.


----------



## rhbama3

I'll be bringing my folding tables, chairs, and still thinking about what to cook for Saturday. May just do hot wings again.


----------



## Sterlo58

Table...some kind of desert...soft drinks...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Put me down for a mess of Collard Greens as well!!


----------



## crackerdave

Jeff C. said:


> Dave, I've got some Crappie feelays I'll throw in with yourn to add to the mess.....you fry





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Along with the Kitchen sink I will have a fryer to cook those Feelays!!



Y'all are _great!_ 

I'd like to cook 'em just before the chow line starts to form,so they'll be hot 'n fresh! Maybe set the fryer up somewhere in the table line? I'll bring a full 20lb. propane tank - neither one of my fryers worked yesterday when I tried 'em.


----------



## DeltaHalo

I can bring my propane cooker if we need an additional, just let me know.

As far as grub, I have no idea what to bring. Y'all tell me what else we might need.


----------



## Bill Mc

I'll cook a pot roast with  taters and carrots in the dutch oven.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody that wants to kick in and if BBQBOSS agrees just let me know~~



I'll be there Friday eve with a ribeye


----------



## jmfauver

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody that wants to kick in and if BBQBOSS agrees just let me know~~



I am in


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Alright folks it's not demanded, but it is encouraged!!

Anything you can offer up will be greatly appreciated!!......Don't want Saturday lunch to be a bust!!

Even if all you can do is bring a bucket of fried chicken, or a side dish............We have 50+ members that have said they will be there............You don't have to bring enough for everybody, just enough for your group plus a couple of others!!

If you are bringing something post it up!!

Boss if I can remember all the ingredients this time, we will do some cornbread in the Dutch Oven!!


----------



## deerehauler

Little dish I call feed the masses with beef and beans...


----------



## YaraDV.

Stuffed pork shoulder on my end.


----------



## Jeff Raines

YaraG. said:


> Stuffed pork shoulder on my end.



On which end?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Add  some fried quail . . .


----------



## blues brother

blues brother said:


> I will have a couple of tables.
> Since I can't leave the house till sat am I am gonna have a hard time smoking something for lunch...Let me work on some ideas.
> I am wanting to try one of those upside down cakey thingies that browtine and The Almighty BBQBOSS have made. Might have to pre-smoke a pork loin and a butt or three.



You can scratch the upside down thingy....selling it to Nic for a $1,000!


----------



## Nicodemus

blues brother said:


> You can scratch the upside down thingy....selling it to Nic for a $1,000!





You weren`t supposed to see that!!!  

You take a check???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

I am also bringing a bushel of oysters........Rhbama3 has offered up his shucking skills for Saturday night!!...........We will need some saltines, and condiments for this as well........Pretty sure Dave will have some of that Datil pepper sauce for this!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I am also bringing a bushel of oysters........Rhbama3 has offered up his shucking skills for Saturday night!!...........We will need some saltines, and condiments for this as well........Pretty sure Dave will have some of that Datil pepper sauce for this!!



Hey Mitch, make it 2 bushels, and go ahead and get the crackers too, I'll cover half the cost??

My only problem is getting off work at 7am and really can't run many errands that day.


If Pookie is willing??


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Mitch, make it 2 bushels, and go ahead and get the crackers too, I'll cover half the cost??
> 
> My only problem is getting off work at 7am and really can't run many errands that day.
> 
> 
> If Pookie is willing??



I love ya Bro, but i think a bushel is about all i can shuck without losing feeling in my hands for a couple of days. I'll have extra oyster knives if someone wants to lend a hand.


----------



## Tag-a-long

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Mitch, make it 2 bushels, and go ahead and get the crackers too, I'll cover half the cost??
> 
> My only problem is getting off work at 7am and really can't run many errands that day.
> 
> 
> If Pookie is willing??





rhbama3 said:


> I love ya Bro, but i think a bushel is about all i can shuck without losing feeling in my hands for a couple of days. I'll have extra oyster knives if someone wants to lend a hand.



A bushel should be PLENTY ... I haven't been to one of these yet where we didn't end up throwin' oysters away.  And Pookie definitely needs some help with the shuckin!!  He always gets stuck on oyster duty!


----------



## jmfauver

rhbama3 said:


> I love ya Bro, but i think a bushel is about all i can shuck without losing feeling in my hands for a couple of days. I'll have extra oyster knives if someone wants to lend a hand.





Tag-a-long said:


> A bushel should be PLENTY ... I haven't been to one of these yet where we didn't end up throwin' oysters away.  And Pookie definitely needs some help with the shuckin!!  He always gets stuck on oyster duty!



It's been a few years but I will help out with the shuckin.....Besides if I lose a finger or 2 it might make it easier to work on these computers.....


----------



## blues brother

rhbama3 said:


> I love ya Bro, but i think a bushel is about all i can shuck without losing feeling in my hands for a couple of days. I'll have extra oyster knives if someone wants to lend a hand.



I can give you a hand shuckin', prolly out of practice and not as fast as you. But I am willing to give it a go!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Mitch, make it 2 bushels, and go ahead and get the crackers too, I'll cover half the cost??
> 
> My only problem is getting off work at 7am and really can't run many errands that day.
> 
> 
> If Pookie is willing??





rhbama3 said:


> I love ya Bro, but i think a bushel is about all i can shuck without losing feeling in my hands for a couple of days. I'll have extra oyster knives if someone wants to lend a hand.





Tag-a-long said:


> A bushel should be PLENTY ... I haven't been to one of these yet where we didn't end up throwin' oysters away.  And Pookie definitely needs some help with the shuckin!!  He always gets stuck on oyster duty!





blues brother said:


> I can give you a hand shuckin', prolly out of practice and not as fast as you. But I am willing to give it a go!


Ya'll just let me know one bushel or two!!


----------



## crackerdave

I'll help with the shuckin' _and_ jivin'!

I am especially proficient at jivin'.


----------



## F14Gunner

Dutch oven flat green beans and have not decided on a desert yet.  Maybe Mississippi mud cake.

Pictures are of the signs like we posted on our camp site at DOG  to identify who's site it is. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

F14Gunner said:


> Dutch oven flat green beans and have not decided on a desert yet.  Maybe Mississippi mud cake.
> 
> Pictures are of the signs like we posted on our camp site at DOG  to identify who's site it is.
> Just a thought.



That's cool, do you have a pic of a haybale that sez BBQBOSS??


----------



## SnowHunter

Oh.. and I'm savin eggs.. so if yall wanna use some fresh ones... stop on by our spot  I should have several dozen by FPG!!


----------



## F14Gunner

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's cool, do you have a pic of a haybale that sez BBQBOSS??



One haybale for BBQBoss and found this individual hanging around.


----------



## bigox911

I don't know if the stump is coming or not, but if not, I'll probably bring some makings for some fajitas and grill em up.  Maybe have chicken fajitas and pulled pork fajitas.  Maybe bring some corn and black bean salsa as well??


----------



## BBQBOSS

Come on people if you haven't put in to bring anything its time to step it up!   We need more stuff. List is up to date,  look through it and see if you can think of anything to bring.  Anything will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jmfauver

Add me for some baked beans....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Last call for "Prime Ribeyes" these ain't cheap and da man BBQBOSS has agreed to grill them on Saturday night, anybody that wants one PLEASE send me a PM.  ASAP.


Cost will be divided equally.



Annnnnnnnd no Miguel and Nicodemus I will NOT be covering the tab.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ya'll keep this bumped up so nobody gets left out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll keep this bumped up so nobody gets left out.





Thanks guys . . .


----------



## jsullivan03

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks guys . . .



No problem.


----------



## jmfauver

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks guys . . .



Sorry I had to work  stupid job


----------



## Hooked On Quack

jsullivan03 said:


> No problem.










jmfauver said:


> Sorry I had to work  stupid job







No excuse . . .


----------



## rhbama3

bumpity bump bump.....

also, add some baby lima's and fatback to the list.


----------



## Jeff C.

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last call for "Prime Ribeyes" these ain't cheap and da man BBQBOSS has agreed to grill them on Saturday night, anybody that wants one PLEASE send me a PM.  ASAP.
> 
> 
> Cost will be divided equally.
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnnnnd no Miguel and Nicodemus I will NOT be covering the tab.



BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPP

Hope I'm not too late.....Quackmeir, put me down for three(3)

PM sent


----------



## sarasmother

We have a table we can bring.  I don't what kind of food we will contribute yet, but we will do something.


----------



## crackerdave

If anybody wants fresh-churned ice cream and can help with cost of ingredients, I'll bring my "Primitive" churn.


----------



## F14Gunner

crackerdave said:


> If anybody wants fresh-churned ice cream and can help with cost of ingredients, I'll bring my "Primitive" churn.


I'll assist Dave 
I think I still have some strawberries in the freezer.


----------



## blues brother

sarasmother said:


> We have a table we can bring.  I don't what kind of food we will contribute yet, but we will do something.



Its about time you spoke up!
Glad you are on the forum little sista!

Y'all don't cut her no slack!


----------



## rhbama3

blues brother said:


> Its about time you spoke up!
> Glad you are on the forum little sista!
> 
> Y'all don't cut her no slack!



Hope you got room on that smoker of yours for this whole piglet!


----------



## BBQBOSS

rhbama3 said:


> Hope you got room on that smoker of yours for this whole piglet!



oh yeah he has moved on up in the world to the new Stretch Stump!  It should fit nicely on there!


----------



## crackerdave

F14Gunner said:


> I'll assist Dave
> I think I still have some strawberries in the freezer.



Thank you,sir!


----------



## blues brother

BBQBOSS said:


> oh yeah he has moved on up in the world to the new Stretch Stump!  It should fit nicely on there!



Life is good! I am gonna try to come over friday night so we can put it on late friday night/early sat morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

crackerdave said:


> If anybody wants fresh-churned ice cream and can help with cost of ingredients, I'll bring my "Primitive" churn.





F14Gunner said:


> I'll assist Dave
> I think I still have some strawberries in the freezer.





rhbama3 said:


> Hope you got room on that smoker of yours for this whole piglet!





BBQBOSS said:


> oh yeah he has moved on up in the world to the new Stretch Stump!  It should fit nicely on there!





blues brother said:


> Life is good! I am gonna try to come over friday night so we can put it on late friday night/early sat morning.


This is really starting to come together!!

A suggestion for those that are looking for something easy would be clean ice for the Tea, and soft drinks!!.........This can even be purchased close-by Saturday morning!!


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'll get the ice as I know right where to get the coolers filled.


----------



## F14Gunner

Jeff Raines said:


> I'll get the ice as I know right where to get the coolers filled.


Jeff:
 You need extra coolers ?


----------



## Jeff Raines

F14Gunner said:


> Jeff:
> You need extra coolers ?



I've got two 48 quart and one 16 quart that I'm gonna bring with me.I've got several more at my lease which is only about 10 minutes away.
Should have enough coolers


----------



## BBQBOSS

Alright folks we have lost some major food groups due to people not being able to come for various reasons.  Please step up to the plate and let me know if you can bring something.  It would be nice if everyone could contribute something, whether it be a bucket of KFC or whatever.  Please look at the list and see if there is anything you can bring and let me know so i can put it down!  Thanks and anything/everything will be appreciated!!!!


----------



## rhbama3

Hey Matt!
I'm cooking hot wings and baby Lima's, bringing the piglet for Blues Brother to smoke, two folding tables, about 8 chairs or so, and i think i still have some solo cups around here.


----------



## JustUs4All

Put me down for some of the proverbial KFC.


----------



## Keebs

I'm bringing a finger food called "Hanky-panky", it's deer meat, sausage, spices & velveeta but it's on a bun, open faced.
I'll see what else I can rummage up 'tween now & then.........


----------



## Hawk Pride

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Put me down for a mess of Collard Greens as well!!



Just be careful around the fire...


----------



## Strych9

I'll bring a variety of cokes.


----------



## Hankus

Backstrap


----------



## Keebs

Also gonna bring some "extra's" to go with the oysters............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Hawk Pride said:


> Just be careful around the fire...


You gonna show up???


----------



## F14Gunner

Add for the Redneck Maguiver   

"Tater Salad "


----------



## Hooked On Quack

F14Gunner said:


> Add for the Redneck Maguiver
> 
> "Tater Salad "





Daaaaaaang!! He's brangin Ron White??


----------



## bigox911

BBQBOSS said:


> Alright folks we have lost some major food groups due to people not being able to come for various reasons.  Please step up to the plate and let me know if you can bring something.  It would be nice if everyone could contribute something, whether it be a bucket of KFC or whatever.  Please look at the list and see if there is anything you can bring and let me know so i can put it down!  Thanks and anything/everything will be appreciated!!!!



Throw me down for a pot of rutabagas as well then boss 

Rutt...I'll bring some solo cups so folks can have some of your likker


----------



## Hawk Pride

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You gonna show up???



Not sure yet...got a full slate this weekend...frontside Sat. and Sun...May come out during the day Friday and see if I can pitch in...


----------



## blocky

I will bring a bucket of KFC chicken. Put me down for one of those steaks on Sat night too.
Been saving up eggs for breakfast sammiches too. I can bring a small card table if that will help out.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

blocky said:


> I will bring a bucket of KFC chicken. Put me down for one of those steaks on Sat night too.
> Been saving up eggs for breakfast sammiches too. I can bring a small card table if that will help out.


Make sure you send Quack a pm about that steak.....He may not see this in time


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I have never been able to attend one of these gatherings but I will be there on Saturday and I look forward to getting to meet you face to face because of this great GON site.

I will bring the following items that might help for the meals.

260 Red Plastic 18 oz Drinking Cups
4 Rolls of Paper Towels
120 Each of Heavy Duty Plastic Eating Utensils
Approx 50 Foam Plates

2 Gallons of Sweet Tea
Macaroni and Cheese
Potato Salad
7 lbs of Bush Baked Beans 

Please sign me up for one of those Saturday night Steaks as well.  Just let me know who to pay and how much.  

This sounds like a great gathering and hopefully we will have some fantastic weather as well.


----------



## BBQBOSS

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I have never been able to attend one of these gatherings but I will be there on Saturday and I look forward to getting to meet you face to face because of this great GON site.
> 
> I will bring the following items that might help for the meals.
> 
> 260 Red Plastic 18 oz Drinking Cups
> 4 Rolls of Paper Towels
> 120 Each of Heavy Duty Plastic Eating Utensils
> Approx 50 Foam Plates
> 
> 2 Gallons of Sweet Tea
> Macaroni and Cheese
> Potato Salad
> 7 lbs of Bush Baked Beans
> 
> Please sign me up for one of those Saturday night Steaks as well.  Just let me know who to pay and how much.
> 
> This sounds like a great gathering and hopefully we will have some fantastic weather as well.



Awesome! Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## TNGIRL

Matty, I think I'll bring a cold marinated shrimp dish I make. Good to make ahead of time. And maybe a dessert (coconut cake) and some bread, otherwise your list looks awesome and pretty covered....unless you tell me sumpin else!!!????


----------



## BBQBOSS

TNGIRL said:


> Matty, I think I'll bring a cold marinated shrimp dish I make. Good to make ahead of time. And maybe a dessert (coconut cake) and some bread, otherwise your list looks awesome and pretty covered....unless you tell me sumpin else!!!????



That sounds good Ms. Tomi.  I look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## baldfish

Dutch oven baked chicken will work won't it


----------



## deerehauler

Hey yall can add me down for atleast 2 large tables possibly 3... If you dont need them let me know that way I dont haul them there if not needed!


----------



## blues brother

Okey Dokey Matty!
My neighbor surprised me with a bambi ham last night, freshly kilt! I will de-done and trim up real nice, inject with some good stuff, rub and then wrap with a bacon weave blanket. I will smoke it as well. Whatcha think??


----------



## TNGIRL

blues brother said:


> Okey Dokey Matty!
> My neighbor surprised me with a bambi ham last night, freshly kilt! I will de-done and trim up real nice, inject with some good stuff, rub and then wrap with a bacon weave blanket. I will smoke it as well. Whatcha think??



Oh My!!! that sounds quite delicious!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS

blues brother said:


> Okey Dokey Matty!
> My neighbor surprised me with a bambi ham last night, freshly kilt! I will de-done and trim up real nice, inject with some good stuff, rub and then wrap with a bacon weave blanket. I will smoke it as well. Whatcha think??



Bacon makes errrything taste betta!


----------



## blocky

BBQBOSS said:


> Bacon makes errrything taste betta!



Yessss, a beaver tail wrapped in bacon and bbq'ed would be good, welllll maybe not, but I would eat the bacon!!


----------



## Keebs

blues brother said:


> Okey Dokey Matty!
> My neighbor surprised me with a bambi ham last night, freshly kilt! I will de-done and trim up real nice, inject with some good stuff, rub and then wrap with a bacon weave blanket. I will smoke it as well. Whatcha think??



I think I'm gonna park my chair near your set up!


----------



## jmfauver

Keebs said:


> I think I'm gonna park my chair near your set up!



Only if he and Matty are side by side....I can see me adding 20pds this weekend....Matty I picked up cole slaw today,so add that to the list....I also got ya 3 bags of charcoal ( Kingsford Hickory)...


----------



## BBQBOSS

jmfauver said:


> Only if he and Matty are side by side....I can see me adding 20pds this weekend....Matty I picked up cole slaw today,so add that to the list....I also got ya 3 bags of charcoal ( Kingsford Hickory)...



Heck yeah!  Thanks man!


----------



## blues brother

Keebs said:


> I think I'm gonna park my chair near your set up!



Would love to have your company, just don't let me swim in that fourty creek with matty!

I'll fix my own brown wata!


----------



## blues brother

*Fire pit*

I am planning on bringing the fire pit...and some fire wood.  Anybody else bringing some wood?
An on a side note about the pit, since I cook on it at home from time to time I would be thankfull if we didn't toss plastic solos and such in it.


----------



## Strych9

blues brother said:


> I am planning on bringing the fire pit...and some fire wood.  Anybody else bringing some wood?
> An on a side note about the pit, since I cook on it at home from time to time I would be thankfull if we didn't toss plastic solos and such in it.



I can bring some wood


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

I will bring some wood,  I have not figure the dish yet.  It will be a side item.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I haven't seen any trash cans,so I'll bring a blue barrel and some bags


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Matt put me down for a big ole jar of pickled eggs as well!!


----------



## Tag-a-long

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Matt put me down for a big ole jar of pickled eggs as well!!



and ya'll better eat 'em cuz they are NOT coming home with me!!


----------



## deerehauler

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Matt put me down for a big ole jar of pickled eggs as well!!





Tag-a-long said:


> and ya'll better eat 'em cuz they are NOT coming home with me!!



Never had a pickled egg but I will try one if ya save me one for sat!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Tag-a-long said:


> and ya'll better eat 'em cuz they are NOT coming home with me!!


Awww Honey.......You scared!!



deerehauler said:


> Never had a pickled egg but I will try one if ya save me one for sat!


Will do!!


----------



## boneboy96

I think I gained 10 lbs just reading thru this thread.   I'll bring something...not sure what yet but I'll bring something!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

boneboy96 said:


> I think I gained 10 lbs just reading thru this thread.   I'll bring something...not sure what yet but I'll bring something!


These gatherings are definitely  not friendly to the waistline


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang!! He's brangin Ron White??



Ok, could not talk RON into changing his schedule, so guess I'll just have to make the real thing.


----------



## Jeff C.

Boss....Teri (Miz T) as Keebs has dubbed her, will be making a couple of loaves of homemade bread also.


----------



## blues brother

*Good news and bad news*

Bad news first...not gonna cook a pork loin or a boston butt this weekend....Cause my blasted freezer went out sometime yesterday...

GOOD NEWS! Everything was still icey this morning when I found it. Still gonna have some pulled pork, rib tips, assorted steaks, chicken, the deer roast, rhbamas piglet, sausage and lord only knows what else!

see yall in the morning at first light!  I HOPE!! I'll prolly bypass any coffee and just go straight for the wobbly pops!


----------



## jsullivan03

blues brother said:


> Bad news first...not gonna cook a pork loin or a boston butt this weekend....Cause my blasted freezer went out sometime yesterday...
> 
> GOOD NEWS! Everything was still icey this morning when I found it. Still gonna have some pulled pork, rib tips, assorted steaks, chicken, the deer roast, rhbamas piglet, sausage and lord only knows what else!
> 
> see yall in the morning at first light!  I HOPE!! I'll prolly bypass any coffee and just go straight for the wobbly pops!


----------



## TNGIRL

Tag-a-long said:


> and ya'll better eat 'em cuz they are NOT coming home with me!!



Gosh Elaine...I can't imagine what pickled eggs would do to Mitch's intestinal tract and just how bad it would be to be nearby!!!!! The air would be positively green and blue wouldn't it!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter

I'm gonna hafta buy bread from the store, 

no brownies, but I'll make a strawberry cobbler/goo thing in its place


----------

